# Our Beautiful Diamond



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

She's so beautiful! So sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Diamond is beautiful. Such a sweet face, and such a loving girl! You were so lucky to have her!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Fly free sweet Diamond, you are forever loved and missed!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She is beautiful and will live forever in your heart. She has blessed you with many years of loving memories. 

RIP Beautiful Diamond


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Many of us have experienced letting go of our beloved furry companion. While they fill our lives with joy, there is an emptiness when they're gone. You gave Diamond a life full of love and, with unselfish compassion, gave her the last gift you could. 

2 Corinthians 1:3-4 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh what a pretty girl and it sounds like she lived with so much love. I know how hard it must be for you. I hope you can find peace in her memories.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

R.I.P. sweet girl! I am literally crying now! So sorry for your loss. She is in a very happy place. Stay positive, and remember the good times and not the bad. Someday, you will probably meet her again!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Diamond.
She was a beautiful girl, I can tell she brought you much happiness and joy to your lives and was truly loved. 

I hope in time the memories of Diamond will ease your pain, replace your tears and bring a smile to your face with you think of her. 
Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

rabernet said:


> ...
> , while I held her and told her what a great dog she was, and asked her "out of all the dogs in the world, how do you suppose we got the BEST one?" We told her that all the time, and it seemed appropriate to tell her while she fell asleep in my arms. ...
> .


Be happy at the Bridge, Diamond. 
Dear Rabernet, I know how difficult these days after are, and hoping that you have comfort in your good memories. I love this part of your tribute. Hugs


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Diamond was a lovely girl. So very sorry for your loss.

Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

What a beautiful sweet soul. May she rest in doggie heaven in peace. xoxo


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Farewell sweet ~ Diamond ~
May your beautiful soul RIP


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diamond*

Rest in peace, sweet Diamond. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of you! I have a VERY SPECIAL place in my heart for female Golden Retrievers, because of my Smooch.

I put Diamond on the 2015 Rainbow Bridge list.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5448434


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Rest in peace, sweet Diamond. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of you! I have a VERY SPECIAL place in my heart for female Golden Retrievers, because of my Smooch.
> 
> I put Diamond on the 2015 Rainbow Bridge list.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5448434


Oh Karen! I got this as a PM and asked AlanK and Carolina Mom to forward my reply to you, since I didn't have enough posts to do so, but now I see that you posted here too - so I'll leave my reply here for you! 
----------------------------------

Karen - thank you so much! What a warm and inviting forum that has been - I've been so glued to it and reading in different areas here. 

It seems hard for us to believe, that less than 2 weeks after she's gone, she's left such an emptiness and ache that we feel that we're ready to start a new journey with a new "child". 

We're actually going to see some pups tomorrow. It seemed to just fall in our laps and we can't help but wonder if Diamond doesn't have a paw in this. 

When we lost our original cats to old age, a month later two new ones came into our life - a male tabby and female long haired calico - the same as the two that we lost. We felt they "picked" our next ones for us too! 

Again - thank you for the sweet note and for adding our beloved Diamond to the Rainbow Bridge list!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diamon*



rabernet said:


> Oh Karen! I got this as a PM and asked AlanK and Carolina Mom to forward my reply to you, since I didn't have enough posts to do so, but now I see that you posted here too - so I'll leave my reply here for you!
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Karen - thank you so much! What a warm and inviting forum that has been - I've been so glued to it and reading in different areas here.
> ...


You are so welcome!! Please let us know how your visit with the pups goes-I'm sure Diamond had a paw in it!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Today is two weeks since we said goodbye and helped our beautiful girl pass to the bridge. 

And yet - it feels like a lifetime ago. There are times I walk in the door and forget for a split second that she's gone. 

I leave work and think I need to rush home to "get Diamond", but now it's just Lexi, our beautiful cat. 

And in those two weeks, we were made aware of a litter of golden retrievers when we announced Diamond's passing. We thought at the time, no way - it's too soon. 

And then, our Lexi kitty has been showing signs of missing her - when we're on our porch, she comes out with us, and when any of our neighbors walk by with a dog, she starts to make a beeline for them. Not the people, the dogs. Wanting to rub up against them and love on them. Diamond raised her from a kitten. And she's always been more dog-like than cat-like. She is clicker trained to sit, down, stay - she fetches, comes when called. 

We began after a week to seriously look into these pups that we were made aware of, and on Saturday, we drove out to see them. I was so nervous on the drive there, I had to keep taking deep breaths and exhale slowly. On the way, we passed a building with a painted sign on the side with "Diamond" written in huge letters across the top. We both had to look at each other and go - ok, that HAS to be a sign. I immediately felt the tension leave me.

It wasn't a matter of IF we would get another dog, it was WHEN. And the more we discussed it, we realized that getting a new pup now would not lessen our deep love for Diamond. 

Noah is what we have decided we will call him. His name represents a New Beginning in our pet loving hearts. Noah will never replace our sweet angel girl, but he will carve his own special place in our hearts and we feel like Diamond will be his guardian angel. 

Every morning and night I kiss my hand and touch her cherrywood box with her ashes in it and tell her that I love her. 

When I volunteered with Canine Assistants when we lived in the metro Atlanta area, Diamond used to love the puppy home visits. I'm sure if she met Noah, she would have loved him too. 

Diamond - you are never far from our hearts. We love you and miss you every day. Your love in our life made us better people. I hope you're pleased with your brother! We know you're still with us, we still hear you from time to time. Thank you for your "sign" that it was ok to love Noah. Sweet Angel Girl of ours!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rabernet*



rabernet said:


> Today is two weeks since we said goodbye and helped our beautiful girl pass to the bridge.
> 
> And yet - it feels like a lifetime ago. There are times I walk in the door and forget for a split second that she's gone.
> 
> ...


Rabernet

What you wrote is really touching! I am sure the Diamond is watching over you from above and I can't wait to hear more about Noah and see some pics! What a beautiful name and I love the meaning!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm a big believer in signs - I'm sure Diamond is involved in this new addition.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Diamond, what a beautiful girl. I can tell from the photos that she was such a kind and gentle girl and how much you loved her. She'll always live on in your heart and memories.


----------

